# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر اليوم الاربعاء 12 يونيو (اخبار واعمدة)

## محمد النادر

*صحيفة المنبر اليوم الاربعاء 12 يونيو (اخبار واعمدة)
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*السيستم يرفض تسجيل سيدى بيه للمرة الثانية


كشفت (سودانا فوق) ان نظام الانتقال الالكترونى الخاص بانتقالات اللاعبين رفض تسجيل لاعب الهلال المالى سيدى بيه مرة اخرى فى فترة التسجيلات الصيفية التى انتهت امس ورد النظام الالكترونى ان نادى سيدى بيه فى مالى رفض ذلك بحجة ان اللاعب لديه عقد مع ناديه لم ينتهى بعد
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*27 لاعبا ..سودانا فوق تنشر كشف المريخ بانتهاء التسجيلات الصيفية 2013


بانتهاء  فترة التسجيلات الصيفية 2013 يصبح كشف المريخ على النحو التالي
1-    عصام الحضري – مصري
2-    اكرم الهادي
3-    محمد ابراهيم
4-    احمد ضفر
5-    باسكال واوا  – ايفواري
6-    موسي الزومه
7-    بله جابر
8-    على جعفر
9-    غراندي – غاني
10-    مرتضي كبير
11-    علاء الدين يوسف
12-    امير كمال
13-    مفضل محمد الحسن
14-     سعيد مصطفي
15-     احمد الباشا
16-     الطاهر الحاج
17-     فيصل موسي
18-     هيثم مصطفي
19-    سليماني – بورندي
20-     حسن كمال
21-    راجي عبدالعاطي
22-    رمضان عجب
23-    محمد موسي
24-     كلتشي – نيجيري
25-     اوليفيه – ايفواري
26-    حسن سليمان
27-     ابراهيم محجوب
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تضم 4 فرق .. المريخ والهلال يشاركا فى دورة باحد العواصم العربية وسكرتير المريخ يحكى قصة المالى باسيرو


اكد الفريق شرطة طارق عثمان الطاهر الامين العام لنادى المريخ ان ناديا الهلال والمريخ سيشاركان فى دورة وديه باحدى العواصم العربية مع فريقين من ذات الدولة ورفض سكرتير نادى المريخ الكشف عن الدولة قائلا ان الايام القادمة سيؤكد الامر وتحدث الفريق طارق عن قضية انتقال المالى باسيرو لاعب نمور شندى الى المريخ وقال ان السيستم هو الذى حرمهم من ذلك ومضى امين عام المريخ فى حديثه قائلا ان ادارة النمور كانت تريد ان تتاكد من اجراءات لاعبها الاثيوبى فى السيستم الالكترونى حتى تمنحنا خطاب شطب باسيرو لكن الفريق رفض ان يؤكد ان ينفى نيه المريخ توقيع عقد مع المالى باسيرو
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الحضري بالخرطوم يوم السبت لسحب شكواه


اخطر المصري عصام الحضري ادارة المريخ بوصوله السبت المقبل من اجل المثول امام لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وسحب الشكوى التي كان قد تقدم بها في وقت سابق الى اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني ضد ناديه المريخ بسبب عدم حصوله على مستحقاته المتأخرة، وذلك بعدما توصل الطرفان لحل لهذه المشكلة عقب تدخل رئيس النادي السابق جمال الوالي.
وقال الحضري أنه اتفق مع مسؤولي المريخ على اكمال الأشهر الستة المتبقية من عقده، مفضلاً تأجيل تمديد تعاقده لموسم جديد لما بعد انتهاء مدة العقد الحالي .. وأضاف الحضري أنه سينتظم في تدريبات الفريق خلال المعسكر المقرر إقامته في القاهرة اعتبارا من 26 الحالي، تمهيداً لعودته للمشاركة في المباريات بشكل رسمي خلال الفترة القادمة، مؤكداً أنه رغم ابتعاده عن الملاعب لفترة طويلة حافظ على لياقته البدنية بالتدريب يومياً.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الإتحاد العام يوافق على معسكري مريخ الفاشر والنسور بأسمرا

وافق الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم علي الطلب الذي تقدم به نادي المريخ الفاشر والنسور الخرطوم علي اقامة معسكر تحضيري بالعاصمة الارترية اسمرا ، ومن المعلوم بان المريخ الفاشر يستعد لبطولة سيكافا بنما يستعد فريق النسور للنصف الثاني من الممتاز.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الإتحاد العام يوافق على معسكري مريخ الفاشر والنسور بأسمرا


وافق الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم علي الطلب الذي تقدم به نادي المريخ الفاشر والنسور الخرطوم علي اقامة معسكر تحضيري بالعاصمة الارترية اسمرا ، ومن المعلوم بان المريخ الفاشر يستعد لبطولة سيكافا بنما يستعد فريق النسور للنصف الثاني من الممتاز.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تأجيل قرعة البطولة العربية للأندية لمنتصف يوليو المقبل بجدة السعودية


عممت الامانة العامة للاتحاد العربي لكرة القدم على الاتحادات الوطنية بتأجيل ورشة العمل ومراسم قرعة بطولة كأس الاتحاد العربي للأندية للموسم 2013/2014  التي كان مقرر لها  يوم الاثنين 17 يونيو 2013م بمدينة الرياض  بحيث تقام يومي 14-15 يوليو 2013  المقبل في مدينة جدة على شرف  انعقاد الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد العربي لكرة القدم وذلك بحضور مندوبي الأندية المشاركة وممثلي الإتحادات الوطنية المشاركين في أعمال الجمعية العمومية.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*اتحاد سيكافا يوافق على مشاركة بطل تشاد



وافق إتحاد شرق ووسط إفريقيا ، مشاركة نادي الكهرباء التشادي في بطولة سيكافأ للأندية المقررة إقامتها في السودان في الفترة من الثامن عشر من الشهر الحالي وحتى الثاني من يوليو المقبل بولايتي شمال دارفور وجنوب كردفان بحاضرتيهما مدينتي الفاشر وكادقلي.  
 وسيشارك فريق الكهرباء التشادي ضمن مجموعة الفاشر ، بعد أن وافق اتحاد سيكافأ واللجنة المنظمة للدورة علي مشاركة الفريق من خارج أندية منطقة سيكافأ وسيقوم الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بالتنسيق مع الإتحاد التشادي بتكملة إجراءات مشاركة فريق الكهرباء خلال اليومين القادمين.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المحكمة الرياضية تنصف حارس المريخ الحضري ضد النحاس


 أسدلت المحكمة الرياضية الدولية امس الستار على قضية تامر النحاس وكيل اللاعبين المصري ضد اتحاد الكرة المصري وكذلك ضد اللاعبين شريف عبد الفضيل مدافع فريق النادي الأهلي وعصام الحضري حارس مرمى المريخ السوداني وأحمد رؤوف مهاجم انبي ومحمد صبحي حارس الإسماعيلي، حيث أصدرت المحكمة حكمها برفض الطعن الذي قدمه النحاس على قرارات الإتحاد المصري لكرة القدم والخاصة بعمل وكلاء اللاعبين وأكدت أن هذا شأن داخلي وقرار سيادي من الإتحاد المحلي للعبة ويجب أن يتم احترامه، وفيما يخص اللاعبين الأربعة فقد برأت المحكمة موقف كل من شريف عبد الفضيل والحضري ورؤوف، في حين حكمت بأن يقوم محمد صبحي حارس الإسماعيلي بدفع 130,374 جنيها مصريا للنحاس.
 وأكد نبيل عبد الفضيل شقيق ووكيل مدافع فريق النادي الأهلي أن المحكمة رفضت طلب النحاس فيما يخص الحضري من حيث الشكل لأن الوكيل قام بتقديم الطعن بعد 21 يوم من صدور القرارات وبهذا أصبح الطعن غير قانوني. 
 أما فيما يخص شريف فكان سبب الرفض لأن الوكيل قدم الشكوى بعد مرور أكثر من سنتين على اتمام تعاقد اللاعب مع الأهلي وكذلك لأن النحاس أيضا لم يكن موقعا على العقد وكذلك لأنه كان موقوفا في تلك الفترة من اتحاد الكرة
 اما سبب ادانة محمد صبحي قال عبد الفضيل: كانت شهادة نصر أبو الحسن رئيس النادي الإسماعيلي السابق في صالح النحاس فتم الحكم لصالحه.  
 يذكر أن المحكمة ألزمت النحاس وصبحي بتكاليف ورسوم المحكمة والجلسات التي تم عملها في القضية بنسبة 90% على النحاس و10% على محمد صبحي حارس الإسماعيلي.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*غنيم الاهلي يجتمع بــــ(عبد الحفيظ) ويسأله عن عرض المريخ


تحدث حسين غنيم الظهير الأيمن بفريق الشباب بالنادي الأهلي المصري مع سيد عبد الحفيظ مدير الكرة بالنادي متسائلا عن موقف لجنة الكرة من العرض الذي يقدمه نادي المريخ السوداني لإستعارته بعد نهاية الموسم الحالي، إلا أن عبد الحفيظ أكد له أن لجنة الكرة بالاهلي قد خاطبت المريخ بشكل رسمي محددة طلباتها المادية للموافقة على اتمام الإعارة ولم يأت أي رد حتى الأن من الجانب السوداني، مؤكدا أيضا على أن لجنة الكرة ليس لديها أي مانع في السماح له بخوض هذه التجربة ولكن لابد أن يكون ذلك بمقابل مادي يليق بالأهلي وبكونه أحد العناصر الشابة الجيدة بالفريق. 
 يذكر أن رحلة الأهلي المصري للسودان نهاية مايو الماضي والتي لعب خلالها مباراة ودية ضد نادي المريخ قد شهدت إبداء الجانب السوداني رغبته في التعاقد مع اثنين من لاعبي الأهلي هما دومنيك دا سيلفا وحسين غنيم إلا أنه لم يحدث بعد ذلك أي اتفاق لإتمام انتقال أي من اللاعبين للمريخ.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بنك امدرمان الوطني يكرم العجب مساء اليوم


يقوم بنك امدرمان الوطني مساء اليوم بتكريم قائد المريخ المعتزل فيصل العجب وذلك فى افتتاح دورة العاملين فى البنك والتى تبدا مساء اليوم الاربعاء فى استاد الخرطوم , وذلك فى الساعة الثامنة مساء بحضور م/ محمد احمد عبدالجليل مقرر مجلس الشرف المريخي و د. حاتم ادريس عضوء مجلس الشوري تقديرا للعجب ومسيرته الطويله فى الملاعب السودانية والتى قدم فيها الكثير لناديه ولمنتخب بلاده ورفع اسم السودان عاليا فى المحالف العربية والافريقية ..
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*في الهدف
 ابوبكر عابدين
 التسجيلات أفيون وسراب!!

 * بحمد الله إنتهت التسجيلات وخفت الحمى التي اصابت جسد أهل الكرة الذي اقعد المرض العضال.

 * نعم إنتهت دلالة اللاعبين والآن السماسرة يحصون ما كسبوه منها ولا يهمهم زيد أو عبيد وإنما همهم الاول جيبهم الخاص..

 * المريخ دخل التسجيلات بنهم شديد وساير الهلال في التسجيلات واتجه كليهما ينهش في جسد الاندية الاخري مستغلا سيل الاموال المتدفق من الإداريين السذج إلي جيب اللاعبين المحظوظين والذين نزلت عليهم ليلة القدر فتغيرت احوالهم من حال إلي حال!.

 * بالله قالوا لي بربكم كيف يشطب الهلال عبد الرحمن كايا المجتهد والذي كان ضمن آخر تشكيلات الهلال الاساسية وكذلك الموهوب عبده جابر علي سبل المثال..

 * المريخ ليس بافضل من الهلال فقد شطب مصعب عمر وحوله للاهلي الخرطوم وهو لاعب اساسي وشطب يسن حارس المرمي المميز دون أن يتيح له الفرصة الكاملة ويمكننا القول بأن المريخ تسبب في قتل موهبته فلا استفاد منه هو ولا تركه لناديه السابق هلال الساحل !!.

 *ما حدث مع يس يدلل علي عشوائية التسجيل والشطب في المريخ وهو نفسه الذي حدث مع إيهاب زغبير الذي سجله وشطبه ثم سجله مرة اخري وقبل ان يتيح له الفرصة شطبه مرة اخري وها هو الآن حارس عرين المنتخب الوطني ولولا الهدف الذي دخل مرماه في مباراة غانا لكان هو أحد نجوم التسجيلات ولكنها الخطوط التي تسير بها اعمالنا!!.

 *بالامس ملأت الشائعات الساحة الرياضية علي طول البلاد وعرضها ولم تتوقف هواتفنا عن الرنين والكل يسأل هل وقع العجب للهلال وهل صحيح أن المريخ عندما علم بنية الهلال في تسجيل العجب سعى إليه وحاول التمديد له لعام جديد؟ 

 * مع احترامنا للجميع إلا إننا نري أن موضوع العجب لا يستحق كل تلك الضجة فاللاعب اكمل فترة قيده بالمريخ واعلن للملأ اعتزاله

 ونعتقد بأن الكابتن فيصل قد طوي صفحته كلاعب ويفكر في مهرجان اعتزاله وبعدها يحدد وجهته الجديدة وإن عطاءه قد توقف وهو مقتنع بذلك والواقع يؤكد ذلك..

 * نعم الاندية تحتاج إلي الشباب والناشئين وكم احزننا قرار المريخ بإنزال ثنائي الشباب حسن وابراهيم إلي بدعة الرديف أو المخزن الذي إبتدعه اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني!!.

 *قرار الامين البرير بتقليل متوسط اعمار اللاعبين قرار حكيم وصحيح وكان على المريخ ومنذ عدة اعوام أن يحفظ التوازن ما بين الشباب والخبرة في الفريق ولو دامت لغيرك لما آلت إليك..

 *العجب لاعب موهوب وخلوق ولكنه إنتهي كلاعب ولا نعتقد بإن الهلال في حاجة إليه كما أن المريخ نفسه ليس في حاجة إلي هيثم مصطفي إلي تلك الدرجة التي خلق معها الزوبعة . 

 *الحارس محمد ابراهيم والذي كان متألقاً مع ناديه الأهلي فعندما يأتي للمريخ سيجد الحضري محتكراً حراسة المرمي ولن تتاح له الفرصة ولا حتى الحارس الاحتياطي أكرم الهادي وحظه لن يكون افضل من يس الموهوب وحتماً سينتهي ويشطب وتفقد البلاد موهبة كان يمكن أن تترعرع وتنمو في ناديه الاهلي ولكن عقلية التجار (اشتري وخزن) ستغمر باللاعبين اجمعين!!.

 * انظروا وامعنوا النظر في كتابات ومظاهرات الموسم قبل الماضي عندما كسب الهلال عبد الرحمن كايا وصالح الامين وعبده جابر وراجعوا ما كتب عنهم وقارنوه بما يكتب الآن عند نجوم التسجيلات الجدد وحتماً ستدور الدائرة ونفي مع المطرب الكبير حمد الريح (والساقية لسه مدوره وساقيتنا لسه مدوره). 

 كرات × الهدف

 * التسجيلات هي افيون الإدارات الذي تخدر به الجمهور وتخفي به عوراتها وتصرف الملايين في الفاضي..

 كنا سنكون سعداء لو تم التسجيل والشطب في نطاق ضيق وتم تخصيص مبالغ محترمة لتأهيل الشباب والناشئين.

 * شكراً زملائنا واصدقائنا في (الموج الازرق) محمد الامين نور الدائم وعبد المنعم محمد سيد احمد وخلف الله ابو منذر وضفاري فلهم منا الف تحية.

 * الف تحية وتحية للزميل والصديق مامون أبو شيبة بمناسبة توليه منصب رئاسة تحرير صحيقة الصدي..

 * تسجيلات يونيو ومن بعدها التسجيلات الرئيسية في ديسمبر يناير القادم هي سوق للنخاسة وإهدار المال العام في لا شي لان كل شئ يسير بدون تخطيط وعشوائية.

 * عبقرية الإداريين عندنا ظهرت عندما شطب الهلال اثيرتوماس لاعباً وطنياً وها هو يسجله نجماً اجنبياً محترفاً وهاهي العبقرية ولا بلاش!! المزاجية هي التي تتحكم في الشطب والتسجيل.

 * لا حظوا معي كل الاجهزة الفنية في عطلة وإجازة وعندما يعودون يجدون الإداريين قد قاموا بكل شئ .

 * ليه كدا يا ابراهومة المسعودية ويا الجيلي عبد الخير لماذا لم تدعموا الشباب والناشئين وأين هي الغرفة من 10-14.

 * احر التعازي للاخ جمال الوالي في وفاة شقيقته
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*كرات عكسية

 محمد كامل سعيد
 ..!!
 * رفض الاتحاد المالي لكرة القدم ارسال بطاقة النقل الدولية للاعب سيدي بيه.. وبالتالي تعثر ضمه للمرة الثانية لكشوفات الهلال خلال فترة التسجيلات التكميلية الاخيرة..!!

 * مجلس الهلال ظل وعلى مدار الشهور الستة الماضية يدفع مرتبات اللاعب ولم يتكرم احد الاعضاء باستجلاء أمر اللاعب الذي يتفاوض بنفسه بدون اي وكيل..!! 

 * ستة أشهر كانت كافية لأن يرسل مجلس الهلال مندوباً الى مالي لحل الاشكالية وكسب الوقت بدلاً من (الجرجرة) التي سيبدأها المجلس بعد انتهاء فترة التسجيلات..!!

 * سيدي بيه ليس نبياً حتى يتعامل معه مجلس الهلال بكل هذا الاستسلام والتصديق بانه ليس مرتبطاً بعقد مع اي ناد.. لأنه من الاممكن ان يكون للاعب مشاكل أخرى غير الارتباط اقنعت الاتحاد المالي بعدم ارسال البطاقة..!!

 * اللجوء للفيفا يعني المزيد من اهدار الوقت وبالطبع سيكون الهلال هو المتضرر واعتقد ان ايفاد مندوب من المجلس الازرق الى مالي يمكن ان يكون أقصر الطرق لحل الاشكالية هذه..!!

 * ان ما حدث في موضوع سيدي بيه ومن قبله النيجيري فالنتاين يؤكد ان انديتنا لا تزال تحبو في عالم الاحتراف وامامها عشرات السنوات للوصول الى الفهم المطلوب..!!

 * عدم اتمام صفقة اللاعب المالي يعني استمرار العطب الهلالي في خانة صانع الألعاب ما معناه ان الازرق سيكون مرشحاً لإحتلال المراكز الأبعد من وسط الترتيب..!!

 * انتهت التسجيلات وانكشف كذب العديد من الاصدارات الرياضية التي طبّلت وبشرت بالمفاجآت السارة وضم كبار المحترفين لطرفي القمة..!!

 * سكرتير المريخ أقتنع اخيراً بالمردود المتواضع للزيمبابوي سادومبا واستند على مستوى اللاعب مع اتحاد كلباء.. مع العلم ان النقذ الذي مارسه السكرتير كان بالامكان ان يكون مدحاً اذا ما وفق المريخ في التعاقد مع ساسا..!!

 * المريخ لم يكمل اجراءات قيد باسيرو.. وأهلي شندي لم يضم الى كشوفاته قائد المريخ السابق فيصل العجب.. ومفاجأة الامين العام للهلال طلعت (سمك في بحر)..!!

 * وضعت (حرب) التسجيلات التكميلية اوزارها.. وعاد السماسرة ادراجهم يحاسبون انفسهم.. ليس على الذكب الذي مارسوه وانما على الأموال التي تحصلوا عليها بالفهلوة..!!

 * كل عام وانتم بخير.. انتهى المولد بعد ما غاب صاحبه.. على ان تنتقل الاحداث الى مساحات اعمدة المتعصبين للاحمر والازرق..!!

 * الجميع جاهزون لمتابعة الوهم يمشي فوق الصفحات الرياضية عن النجوم والفلتات والسحرة والعباقرة الذين سيغيرون وجه المريخ والهلال...!!

 * تخريمة أولى: غادرت بعثة صقور الجديان بهدوء تام الى زامبيا لملاقاة منتخبها في الجولة قبل الاخيرة للتصفيات المونديالية..!!

 * تخريمة ثانية: قلبي على وطني.. ولا عزاء لجل الاعلام الرياضي في بلادي..!!
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تـأملات

 خرجنا من المولد بلا حمص

 كمال الهدي




 · بعد ضجيج استمر لأكثر من ثلاثة أسابيع انتهت عشرة أيام التسجيلات دون أن نرى طحيناً يعقب الضجيج الذي سبقها.

 · باعت الكثير من الصحف الرياضية على مانشيتات تسويق الوهم التي تضمنت عبارات مثل " المحترف الضجة" " الأجنبي القنبلة" و " مفاجأة البرير أو الوالي".. الخ.

 · وانشغل مشجعو الناديين الكبيرين كثيراً وأرهقوا أنفسهم بالتنبؤات حول مصير هذا اللاعب أو ذاك.

 · وربما حقق بعض السماسرة والمستفيدين من فترة التسجيلات أرباحهم المعهودة.

 · لكن الشيء الأكيد أن فترة التسجيلات التي انتهت بالأمس لم تأت بجديد على صعيد ناديي الهلال والمريخ تحديداً.

 · باستثناء لاعب أو اثنين لم نر جديداً.

 · وكيف يأتي الجديد ومجالس إدارات هذين الناديين المتعاقبة تصر على استنساخ الأخطاء بصورة تدعو للأسى.

 · في كل عام تتكرر نفس المشاهد والصور.

 · يشطبون من تم تسجيلهم في العام الماضي، وربما قبل ستة أشهر فقط، ليحل مكانهم من سوف ينتظرهم نفس المصير في أول فترة تسجيلات قادمة.

 · في الهلال تم شطب كايا الذي لم يجد الفرصة الكافية لكي يتم الحكم عليه بالنجاح أو الفشل.

 · وتخلصوا من صالح الأمين الذي لا نعرف لماذا تم تسجيله أصلاً في التسجيلات الأخيرة.

 · فقد مُنح القليل من الفرص وبعدها اختفى عن الأنظار تماماً، حتى حانت لحظة رحيله.

 · وجاءت الطامة الكبرى بشطب الموهوب عبده جابر.

 · وخوفي أن يركض الهلال وراء هذا اللاعب بعد عام أو اثنين، وهو خطأ قديم متجدد.

 · حيث سبق أن فرط الهلال في كاريكا، ثم تهافتوا لإعادة ضمه للكشف من نيل الحصاحيصا.

 · لم أستطع فهم الطريقة التي يفكر بها بعض الإداريين في أنديتنا.

 · فهم يسجلون اللاعب وقبل منحه الفرص الكافية ودعمه لكي يثبت أقدامه، تجدهم قد شطبوه ليحل مكانه لاعب أخر يتكرر معه ذات السيناريو، وهكذا دواليك.

 · ألا يعتقد هؤلاء القوم أن في ذلك أهدار للطاقة والوقت والمال!

 · إن شطبوا لاعباً صغيراً ليحل مكانه محترف من العيار الثقيل فعلاً لا قولاً لكي يحقق مع النادي بطولة أو انتصارات خارجية ذات قيمة، لقبلنا الفكرة على مضض.

 · لكن المؤسف أنهم يشطبون عبده جابر مثلاً ليسجلوا مكانه لاعباً في نفس عمره وتجربته، وفي نهاية العام يشطبون الجديد ليحل مكانه لاعب شبيه.

 · حتى المحترفين الأجانب الذين تأتي بهم كافة أنديتنا لم يقدموا شيئاً يذكر حتى الآن.

 · يتكرر الحديث عن هؤلاء المحترفين وعن النقلة الكبيرة التي شهدتها أنديتنا في السنوات الأخيرة بتعاقداتها معهم، لكن الأمر لا يعدو أن يكون تقليداً غبياً.

 · فمعظم المحترفين الأجانب الذين تم التعاقد معهم استفادوا مادياً من أنديتنا دون أن يقدموا المردود المتوقع.

 · وهؤلاء أيضاً يتم التخلص من جلهم في اقرب فترة تسجيلات بعد أن يكون النادي قد دخل في مشاكل مالية لا حصر لها بسبب التعاقد معهم.

 · على سبيل المثال لا الحصر أرى أن ذلك المحترف الكاميروني بأهلي شندي قد تسبب في خروج الأهلي من الكونفدرالية هذا العام بتهوره وهواجته، فبالإضافة لتخصصه في إضاعة الفرص السهلة قام بعمل ينم عن غباء وضعف خبرة لا مثيل لهما، بتداخله وهو في حالة تسلل واضح في كرة كانت في طريقها للمرمى خلال مباراة الإسماعيلي.

 · فقولوا لنا بالله عليكم بماذا تفيد هذه النوعية من المحترفين الكرة السودانية ولاعبنا الوطني؟!

 · أليس من الأفضل أن نصبر على لاعبينا المحليين الصغار، طالما أن هذه هي النوعية التي نجلبها من خارج الحدود!

 · بالطبع لا يمكن أن نصف كل اللاعبين الذين يأتوننا من الخارج بالضعف.

 · ولا شك أن بينهم من يملك مهارة معقولة.

 · لكن المؤسف أن هؤلاء يضيعون وسطنا بسبب إعلامنا الرياضي غير الراشد ونظرة مشجعينا العاطفية.

 · يأتي الواحد منهم للهلال أو المريخ فيسجل هدفاً أو هدفين ليجد نفسه بعد ذلك مادة ثابتة في معظم صحفنا الرياضية، فيظن أنه قد صار فريد زمانه ليبدأ في التقاعس والتخلي عن احترافيته شيئاً فشيئاً.

 · وهناك جانب أخر أشد سوءاً من التطبيل والتهليل المبالغ فيه، هو الحرب التي تخوضها صحف النادي الغريم على أي محترف يظهر موهبة جيدة في أيامه الأولى.

 · وعندما يجد مثل هذا اللاعب نفسه بين مطرقة تهليل صحف ناديه وسندان الحرب المستعرة من صحف الند التقليدي تصيبه الحيرة والارتباك ويهتز نفسياً وبذلك ينتاقص مردوده كل يوم، إلى أن يقل في نهاية الأمر عما يقدمه أي لاعب محلي عادي.

 · وبهذه الطريقة لن نجني ولا ثمرة واحدة من ثمار الاحتراف المزعوم.

 · وما لم نتحل بشيء من الموضوعية والعقلانية في تعاملنا مع شئون الناديين، سنظل ندور في هذه الحلقة المفرغة.

 · يفرح مشجعو الناديين بالأسماء التي يحدثونهم عنها.

 · يهللوا لهذا الرئيس أو ذاك القطب بعد أن تكون بعض الأقلام قد قامت بدورها كاملاً في استثارة العواطف.

 · وفي النهاية يحصل أصحاب تلك الأقلام على المقابل المجزي.

 · وتكون أنديتنا قد فقدت شيئاً من مواردها القليلة.

 · ويأتي نفس المشجع الذي طرب وفرح بالتعاقد مع اللاعبين المعنيين ليعيش حالة من الإحباط.

 · لكن المصيبة أن هذا المشجع يعود في أقرب فترة تسجيلات قادمة لتصديق نفس الأكاذيب والوهم، فتجده يمني نفسه بضم فلان أو علان لناديه المفضل.

 · يقولون لك أن شطب فلان كان منطقياً لأنه لم يقدم شيئاً.

 · ويؤكدون أن تجربة هذا العام مع اللاعب العلاني ستكون أفضل ويتوقعون أن يحقق الهلال أو المريخ نتائج جيدة.  

 · لكنهم سيصدمون للمرة المليون بدون أدنى شك، وذلك ببساطة لأن ما يقوم على الخطأ لابد أن يحقق خطأً أكبر.

 · ما يثير استغرابي وتعجبي هو تواجد عدد من اللاعبين القدامى حول إداريي الأندية.  

 · فكيف يمكن أن يفهم المرء موافقة لاعبين سابقين كبار مثل أحمد آدم وشوقي وغيرهم على شطب لاعب مثل عبده جابر مثلاً مع احتفاظ الهلال بلاعبين مثل بكري المدينة وخليفة!

 · شخصياً لا أستطيع فهم مثل هذا الأمر إطلاقاً، فهل يشرح لنا هؤلاء النجوم الكبار، عسى ولعل أن تكون لهم فلسفة غير مفهومة بالنسبة لنا.

 · من الواضح جداً أن بعض اللاعبين يبقون في كشوفات جماهير الهلال والمريخ" >الهلال والمريخ لسنوات طويلة لأسباب لا علاقة لها بالموهبة أو العطاء داخل المستطيل الأخضر.

 · وإلا لما أصروا في المريخ على اعتزال العجب مع بقاء بلة جابر وموسى الزومة في كشف الفريق إلى يومنا هذا!

 · كشف يضم هذا الثنائي الذي ظللت أتساءل عن الكيفية التي وصلا بها لهذا النادي الكبير ولتشكيلة منتخبنا الوطني، وفي ذات الوقت يُفرض على قائده الحريف الموهوب الخلوق أن يترجل غصباً عنه !

 · وبهذه المناسبة فقد سررت كثيراً بعدم تسجيل العجب في الهلال.

 · وكنت أعلم أنه لن يفعل مثل هذا الشيء.

 · ولو أن البرير أصر فعلاً على عدم تسجيل العجب حتى لا يستخدمونه كمخلب قط، فليس أمامنا سوى أن نرفع له القبعة على هذا الموقف الرجولي.

 · فمثله أحوج ما يكون لعقد صفقة من هذا النوع بغض النظر عما يمكن أن يضيفه العجب فعلياً داخل الميدان، فإن رفضها فعلاً يكون رجلاً بحق.

 · أثارت صحفنا الرياضية كما أسلفت غباراً كثيفاً خلال فترة التسجيلات.

 · وكنت أقرأ في اليوم الواحد في عدد من الصحف أن سنكارا مثلاً قد استلم مستحقاته تمهيداً لمغادرة كشف الهلال.

 · وأتجه لصحف أخرى لأطالع أن سينكارا نفسه قد مُنح الجنسية السودانية.

 · فهل هذه صحافة بالله عليكم؟!

 · أيعقل أن يكتب الواحد منا أي كلام يروق له دون أن يعود لمصادر موثوقة ويتأكد مما ينشره!

 · بعض الزملاء يواجهون النقد الموجه للمقالات الرياضية بأن الصحف الرياضية ليست كلها مقالات.

 · ويزعمون بأن هذه الصحف قد قدمت الكثير للكرة السودانية عبر الأخبار والتقارير والتحليل.

 · فهل هذا هو ما تقدمه صحفنا! أخبار كاذبة لا تهدف سوى لزيادة المبيعات! 

 · هم يهدفون لتحقيق الأرباح المادية، وإداريو الأندية يجارونهم في هذه التوجه للأسف الشديد.

 · ولو أراد الإداريون محاربة هذا العبث كما يزعمون لأمكنهم ذلك بكل سهولة.

 · فمع أي خبر كاذب يفترض أن تتم مقاضاة الصحيفة التي نشرته.

 · وفي كل صباح يمكن لمجلس إدارة النادي تزويد الصحف بالأخبار الصحيحة التي يريد نشرها.

 · لكنهم لا يفعلون ذلك لأن بعضهم يسعد بنشر صوره ونقل الكلام عنه حتى ولو كان غير صحيح.

 · فالمهم هو الحضور الدائم في عدد من الصحف يومياً.

 · وهنا تكمن المأساة.

 · وهذه هي نقطة ضعف العديد من الإداريين التي يستغلها عدد مقدر من الزملاء أبشع استغلال.

 · فمتى نتغير.. متى؟!
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*نجيب عبدالرحيم

 إن فوكس


 كلاكيت ثاني .. تسجيلات عشوائية وإنجازات صفرية !!




 الشارع الرياضي يتابع الآن تسجيلات الأندية باهتمام كبير وما يصاحبها من صراعات وشطب وتسجيل عشوائي للاعبين وخلافات مالية بين اللاعب والنادي و .... وقد سبق أن تناولت هذا الملف في إحدى مقالاتي التي نشرت في بعض الصحف قبل ما يقارب العام، أو أكثر وأعيد عليكم ما كتبته عن التسجيلات والأوهام التي يعيشها الشارع الرياضي والأموال التي تهدر في صفقات عاطلة فنياً أو شاخت فنياً وحركياً أو معطوبة فالسماسرة من الصحفيين والإداريين والوكلاء يلعبون دوراً كبيراً في جلب تلك البضاعة المضروبة للأندية وكذلك المجاملات والعشوائية المتكررة في التسجيل والشطب التي تتم بعيداً عن الرؤية الفنية بسبب تلك العقول المثقوبة التي تدير أنديتنا لقد شاهدنا بعض اللاعبين الذين تم شطبهم بالأمس يتم تسجيلهم اليوم وسنشهد شطبهم غداً والمستفيد من وراء هذه التسجيلات العشوائية السماسرة من الصحفيين والإداريين والمحصلة .......... ( قرش وراح). 

 عند اقتراب فترة التسجيلات تبدأ الصراعات الإدارية والمزايدات بين المعسكرين الأحمر والأزرق وما يسمى بغرف التسجيلات ومهندس الصفقات ( صفقات إيه) !! ونسمع من هناك وهناك التصريحات الإعلامية الهلامية من رؤساء الأندية الذين يعدون أنصار الفريق بمفاجأة ضم لاعب من العيار الثقيل من خلال عرض السماسرة الذين يرتبطون بشراكة محورية مع مجموعة منتفعين داخل إدارات الأندية، والمهم عندهم هو توقيع عقد مع أي لاعب أجنبي أو محلي بغض النظر عن أدواته لأن مصلحة النادي لا تهمهم المهم الحصول على العمولة فقط.

 هذه هي الطريقة العشوائية التي تدير بها أنديتنا الكبيرة ملف التسجيلات والتعاقد مع اللاعبين الأجانب والمحليين عن طريق السماسرة دون أسباب أو معايير منطقية والتسجيلات ما هي إلا لامتصاص غضب الجماهير أو للتخلي عن تحمل مسؤولية اخفاق الفريق قي المنافسات الخارجية وعند اكتشاف فشل الصفقات التي يصفها المسؤولين بالمدوية وتأتي على غير ما تتمناه الأندية أو ما يتوافق مع مستوى الطموحات، تضطر إلى اللجوء الخيار الصعب الشطب أو الإعارة أو التخزين والبحث عن البديل وكل هذه الأشياء تكبد النادي خسارة كبيرة وتمر دون حساب أو عقاب للإداريين الذين كانوا وراء هذه الصفقات الخاسرة!!! 

 الأندية المحترفة عندما تنوي التعاقد مع لاعب محترف تترك هذا الأمر برمته لمدرب الفريق الذي يتعرف على قدرات اللاعب البدنية والفنية والذهنية وهل أدواته تتناسب مع المنهجية والطريقة التي يلعب بها وتساعده على تنفيذ الأدوار المطلوبة وهل يعاني من إصابة مزمنة تظهر خلال الأحمال الثقيلة والمنافسات الطويلة وهناك معايير أخلاقية يجب التحلي بها الالتزام الأدبي الذي يجب أن يكون عليه اللاعب عند تعامله مع الطرف الآخر ممثلاً بالنواحي الإدارية التي تستوجب الإيفاء بمستلزمات العقد وأن يكون مثالياً وشفافاً في تعامله مع ناديه من مدربين ولاعبين وجماهير. 

 نحن نسير في الاتجاه الخطأ وندور في حلقة مفرغة لأننا نسلم مستقبلنا الكروي لكوادر لا تعرف معنى كرة القدم ولا أدواتها بالإضافة إلى منافسات متأسفة فنياً لم تفرز أي مواهب وإعلام يبيع الوهم ويؤجج المدرجات ويعد من الأسباب الرئيسة في الترويج للصفقات الفاشلة في حلبة السباق المحموم بين المعسكرين في لاعبين اقل من عاديين لا يستطيعون إحداث الفارق لتلك الأندية التي دفعت لهم مبالغ كبيرة لا يستحقونها والمحصلة النهائية إنجازات صفرية وبعدها يعزفون لحن الوداع. 

 الكرة السودانية أصبحت عصية على العلاج والمسكنات وما علينا إلا أن ننتظر أن تهب علينا رياح الربيع العربي لتقتلع جذور الفساد والإفساد والجهل المسلح الذي أعاق تطور الكرة السودانية والله كريم.

 لحن الوداع ..

 لك الله يا وطني فغداً ستشرق شمسك
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*زووم
ابوعاقلة اماسا
 الأهم في تسجيلات المريخ..!
 بالطبع نثمن الجهود التي بذلت في ضم لاعبين جدد للمريخ في الفترة التكميلية التي انتهت منتصف ليلة أمس الأول، وبالتحديد أشير هنا إلى الجهد الذي بذله الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر ووضوحه في إدارة الأمانة العامة وهو ما أعاد هيبة المنصب في هذا النادي بعد فترة كانت فيها مجرد مسرح لعرض بعض الإسكيتشات الهزلية، وجدية الفريق طارق في التعامل مع الشأن المريخي ووضوحه وعدم ميله إلى تلوين الأمور وتسويفها سمة صالحة وفضيلة نطلبها في كل من يعتلي مثل هذه المناصب القيادية، ولكن لو أردنا فحص هذه العمليات من تعاقدات ومفاوضات وإنتقاءات للعناصر من النواحي الفنية كلها تذكرنا بملامح السنوات الماضية وتوصلنا إلى أنه لا جديد يذكر ولا قديم يشجع ويستحق المدح، من حيث الممارسة التي تجعل من التسجيلات مثل عادة التسوق عند نساء الأثرياء، فقد بدا أن اللوردات لديهم خزينة مترعة بالدولارات دخلوا بها سوق التسجيلات بدون تحديد النواقص أو العناصر التي هم بحاجة لها من أجل (تكميل) الفريق، ذلك لأن الفترة نفسها قد سميت بفترة التسجيلات (التكميلية)، يدخلها النادي وقد خرج منها قبل ستة أشهر فقط يكون فيها قد ضم ما لا يقل عن سبعة لاعبين ما بين أجانب ومحليين، ومن خلال دورة كاملة في الدوري وجولة في البطولة الأفريقية يكون الجهازين الفني والإداري قد توصلا إلى حقيقة بعض العناصر بمعيار العطاء والصلاحية، ووضحت الثغرات في الفريق، ما يساعد الأندية الكبيرة على دخول الفترة التكميلية هذه بفهم إكمال النواقص هذه، ولكن ماحدث أننا دلفنا إلى التسجيلات بعد مرور أربعة أيام، وبدا المنظر وكأن اللوردات قد تفاجأوا بها فاندفعوا في التفاوض مع هذا وإغراء ذاك، وقد ساعدت حالة (المفاجأة) هذه على ظهور عدد كبير من الأسماء التي لم تكن مطروحة يوماً للإنضمام إلى القمة، وأبعدت عدد منهم من شاشات الرادار التي كانت توالي رصدها بدقة قبل حدوث حالة المفاجأة.
 لأول مرة في تأريخ نادي المريخ نشهد تغييراً بهذا الكم في منتصف الموسم، فيه إبعاد لكل العناصر الأجنبية التي تم التعاقد معها قبل ستة أشهر فقط ما يؤكد أن هنالك خللاً قد حديث فيما سبق، في غياب الضمانات في عدم تكرار ذلك الخلل في التعاقدات الجديدة..! أما فيما يخص اللاعبين الوطنيين، فقد وفق النادي في التعاقد مع لاعبين جيدين نوعاً ما، ولكنه تعامل أيضاً بفكر قديم ومستقبح كان يحرم كشف الفريق الأول على المواهب الشابة، ويحصر الإنضمام للاعبين الناضجين، وعندما نقول لاعب سوداني ناضج فذلك يعني أنه يقارب الثلاثين عاماً أو قد تجاوزه بقليل، ما يعني أن النادي لن يستفد منه بالقدر المطلوب، ولن يكون قاعدة صحيحة لنبني عليها فريقاً للمستقبل، وأذكر هنا أنني تحدثت عن علي جعفر كلاعب موهوب ويمكن ضمه للمريخ في الفئات السنية عام 2006، عندما كنا في صحيفة الصدى، وذلك بعد أن شاهدته مراراً مع فريق الأحرار ومن ثم الجريف، وسبق له التألق مع الأخير أمام المريخ في مباراة ودية، ولو كان كشافي المريخ قد انتبهوا له في ذلك الوقت وضموه إلى صفوف الفريق لنضج وهو في المريخ، وهذه تضمن ميزات تنشئة اللاعب في أجواء النادي وأعرافه وعاداته وتقاليده كما يحدث عادة في الأندية العالمية الكبيرة،ولكن ذلك لم يحدث، بل صبرنا سبع سنوات شهدت الكثير من الأحداث على مستوى مسيرة اللاعب نفسه وحتى على مستوى نادي المريخ، وقد تعرض اللاعب إلى كسر في إحدى مباريات فريقه السابق قبل أن يتعافى ويعود، وكذلك تقدم نوعاً ما في السن، ونفس الشيء ينطبق على حسن كمال.
 بعد هذه الجولة من النقد نقول أن المطلوب لتقويم ممارسة التسجيلات لضمان الإستفادة القصوى منها أن نحدد منذ وقت مبكر ما نريده بالضبط بدون إندفاع وتحسس الجيوب، لأن الإنفاق العالي لا يعني النجاح مهما كان، فأميز اللاعبين في تأريخ النادي جاؤوا بصفقات متواضعة من حيث القيمة المادية، والأهم من ذلك تجنيد كشافين ينتشروا في ملاعب كرة القدم على كافة الدرجات من أجل جمع المواهب، فلاأندية الكبيرة في دول الخليج تعين كشافين بمرتبات للقيام بهذا الدور لأنها تؤمن بمبدأ تنشئة المواهب في أجواءها.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*حروف كروية

عبدالمجيد عبدالرازق

اللوردات أخفقوا في التسجيلات

 عقب انتهاء التسجيلات الرئيسية في ديسمبر الماضي والتي قام فيها المريخ بالاستغناء عن مهاجميه الزامبي سكواها والايفواري ادكو وانتدب بدلا عنهما الزامبي موانزا والبورندي سليماني والوطني محمد موسى وبعد أن وقفنا على نتائج الفريق خلال مباريات الإعدادية بتونس قلت إن المريخ سيعاني في الهجوم وبالفعل أثبتت مباريات الفريق في الدورة الاولى صدق ماقلناه فكانت علة الفريق في الهجوم بعد ان خسر مباريات وتعادل في أخرى لأنه لا يملك المهاجم الذي يجيد وضع الكرة في الشباك بعد أن توفرت عشرات الفرص ولو حصرنا التي مهدها اللاعب هيثم مصطفى وحدها لكفت الفريق بحسم البطولة من جولتها الأولى.

 ونادينا بضرورة الاستعداد المبكر للتسجيلات التكميلة واقترحنا تكوين لجنة فنية لمتابعة نهائيات أمم افريقيا المؤهلة الى نهائيات كأس العالم للشباب والتي استضافتها الجزائر في مارس الماضي ومباريات بطولتي أبطال الدوري والكنفدرالية وتصفيات افريقيا المؤهلة الى نهائيات كأس العالم بالبرازيل لاختيار عناصر تشكل إضافة حقيقية للفريق وتساهم في تحويل حلم الألقاب القارية الى واقع.

 وبالتالي توقعنا أن يكون المسئولون في المريخ قد استفادوا من أخطاء التسجيلات الرئيسية ليضيفوا للفريق عناصر قوية وأهمها خط الهجوم وتفاءل الجميع بالمجلس الجديد الذي يملك المال الذي كان يمثل المشكلة الحقيقية للتسجيلات الرئيسية ولكن للأسف زاد الذين أوكلت لهم مهمة اختيار اللاعبين (الطين بلة) فبدلا من تسجيل مهاجمين تم الاكتفاء بتسجيل الايفواري اوليفا وتم الاستغناء عن موانزا بمعنى مهاجم بمهاجم ليواجه المريخ الدورة الثانية والبطولة العربية بمهاجمين فقط هما اوليفيه وكلاتشي وكلاهما لا يستطيع إكمال مباراة كاملة.

 وتوقعنا تسجيل مهاجم وطني والكل كان يتوقع حسم صفقة عنكبة باعتباره أفضل الوطنيين حاليا إلا أنهم تجاهلوا الأمر وأبقوا على محمد موسى الذي فشل في إثبات قدراته وقلنا رأينا فيه قبل التسجيل لأنه أصلا ليس بمهاجم صريح ولا يملك أي قدرات تؤهله لارتداء شعار المريخ بجانب أن اللاعب راجي عبدالعاطي لم يعد المهاجم الذي يعتمد عليه.

 لجنة التسجيلات قامت بالاستغناء عن المدافعين نجم الدين الذي يجيد اللعب في أكثر من خانة والكمروني ماكسيم وضمت مدافع الأهلي العاصمي علي جعفر وهو أقل مستوى من هذا الثنائي ويحتاج الى وقت واستغنت عن الظهير الأيسر مصعب عمر والذي يجيد اللعب أيضا في مركز لاعب الوسط الأيسر لتبقى هذه الخانة بين بين موسى الزومة الذي تراجع مستواه والغاني غاندي الذي يمثل حتى الآن (بطيخة مقفولة) وإن كان المستوى الذي ظهر به في مباراة الأهلي هو مستواه الحقيقي فنقول من الآن إن إعارة مصعب جريمة جديدة في الفريق. 

 فريق المريخ أساسا يعاني من تخمة في خط الوسط في وجود سعيد السعودي والباشا وأمير كمال وعلاء يوسف ورمضان عجب وهيثم مصطفى وفيصل موسى وبدلا من الاكتفاء بهم بعد اعتزال فيصل العجب تمت إضافة كل من ابراهومة من الشباب وحسن كمال من مريخ الفاشر ومصدق من اتحاد مدني وكان في الطريق المالي باسيرو.

 تسجلات المريخ بكل صراحة صاحبتها العشوائية لأن الذين أوكلت لهم المهمة بعيدين عن متابعة اللاعبين الذين تم تسجيلهم وإن استثنينا الكابتن ابراهيم حسين (ابراهومة). 

 ربنا يستر على الفريق في البطولة العربية وليس المحلية.

 على طريقة الأخ مزمل ابوالقاسم آخر خبر( اللوردات اخفقوا في التسجيلات.)
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*لدغة عقرب
 النعمان حسن
 عندى ليك شغلة تجيب مليار بس نصى محفوظ
 كان الوقت متاخرا عندما رن جرس هاتفى على غير العادة وتاملت الرقم ولم اكن اعرف صاحبه فترددت عن الرد ظنا منى ان المتصل يقصد شخصا اخر ولكنه عاود الاتصال واصر على ان يواصل رنين الجرس ففضلت ان ان افتح الخط لابين لصاحبه انه يخطئ الرقم ولكن كانت المفاجأة ان وجدته صديقى ود ابو صرة فعجبت لاتصاله من رقم غير معروف لدى ولقد كان معى قبل لحظات مما اثار دهشتى لماذايهاتفنى برقم لا اعرفه الا ان سارع قائلا 

 - الو عارفك استغربت من الرقم 

 - - واستغربت اكثر لانك كنت معى قبل لحظات

 - لقد اتصلت بك من شريحة خاصة خوفا من ان يكون رقمى مرصودا فى هذه الايام الخاصة بتسجيلات اللاعبين و خير الكلام ياصاحبى ما قل ودل

 - وانا مالى ومال تسجيلات اللاعبين خلينى فىموضوعى انشاء الله لقيت لى حل لمشكلتى-

 - اسكت ساكت ليك حل رهيب شغلة تجيب دهب بس حقى النص يكون محفوظ

 - ده كلامك اكثر منه لو داير بس انشالله مضمونة تخارجنى من الظروف الفيها ماتكون كلام ساكت

 - مضمونة ساكت شغلة تاخد منك يومين بس وتقبض مليار كاش رزمة ورا رزمة بدون شيك وورق جديد 

 - مل –شنو بتقول كم مليار تقبضه كاش رزمة وراء رزمة انت عندك كابوس فى راسك

 اظنك داير دكتور نفسانى دى شغلة شنو التجيب مليار فى يومين ونحن لينا سنى ورا مائة مليون

 - ايوة ومضمونة خليك جاهز عشان توقع عقد احتراف لاعب كورة

 - بتقول شنو ما سامعك كويس

 - كلامة واضح قلت خليك جاهز توقع عقد احتراف لاعب كورة



 - انت فكت منك ولا شنو انا اشتغل لاعب كورة وانت عارف



 - (قاطعنى) اسكت اوعة تقول كلمة ما يكون واحد سامعنا اليومين دى التلفونات كلها مرصودة ومتفرغة للموضوع ده ) انتظر الصباح حافهمك كل حاجة بس حقى مضمون نص لى ونص ليك انت تكتب لى وانا اكتب ليك



 (سددت السماعة وانا اضحك انا اوقع عقد احتراف وانا ما بعرف افرق بين الكورنر وضربة الجزاء 



 - -----------------------------------------------



 (صباحاليوم التالى جاء لى صاحبى برزمة لاتحصى من الصحف ولفت نظرى وصورتى محمولا فى على اكتاف الجماهير تتوسط الصفحات الرياضية فاصابتنى الدهشة وان اطالع ما كتب وكان الخبر يقول كابتن كابو وصل الخرطوم سرا من جنوب افريقيا لتسجيله بنادى طير الرهو بصحبة مندوب النادى وكان فى استقباله القطب الكبير والذى كان قد رتب خروجه من المطار فى سرية تامة بغرفة كبار الزوار حتى لا يراه احد ويفشى امره ومن المطار حملته عربة مظللة لشقة خصصت لاخفائه ولكن تحرياتنا افادت بان جواسيس نادى الصقر(البدون جناح) قد رصدوا العربة لهذا من المتوقع ان تكون المعركة شرسة للحصول على توقيع هذا اللاعب الفذ )

 (لم اتمالك نفسى من الدهشة فهاتفت صديقى)

 - ياخى جننتنى انت عارفنى انا وين لا كنت فى المطار ولا فى عربية شالتنى جبت صورتى بزى الكورة من وين

 - ياخى انت مالك انت نسيت الصورة دى لما انت صورناك فى الملعب تمثل دور لاعب كورة فى مسلسل(فكت) والملعب كله يصفق ليك حسب السيناريو

 - ياخى انت عارفه تمثيل وانى ما بعرف كورة 

 - ومنو القال ليك لازم تعرف كورة عشان الشغلة دى انت بس خليك فى مكانك وانا بعرف اوصل الخبر للجماعة انت وحيتسابقوا عليك بالشنظ بس اوعى تنزل من المليار وكاش وزى ما قلت ليك انت تكتب لى وانا اكتب ليك نص ليك ونص لى 

 - ياخى وبعدين لما يكتشفوا الحكاية 

 - ما تبقىعبيط من اول يوم تدخل الملعب واتخيل نفسم تمثل نفس الدور وتقع على الارض مع اول احتكاك ليك مع خصم زى ماعملت فى المسلسل وطوالى يستبدلوك و يسفروك لندن ولا المانيا وةيكتشفوا ان عندك قضروف ويشطبوك طوالى

 - والله انت خطر فهمت اللعبة

 - وبعديشطبوك كان داير تبقى رئيس النادى خلاص الجمهور كله معاك حيتظاهروا ليك (عايزين كابو عايزين كابو) بس فى الادارة مش فى الملعب 

 - ----------------------------------

 - فى ظهر نفس اليوم كانت عربة فاخرة مظللة تحملنى لمبانى الاتحاد وازدادت دهشتى اكتر وان اسمع هتافات الجماهير باسمى ولحظة خروجى من مكتب الاتحاد خطفونى ليك وشالونى بس صاحبى كان عامل حساب الشنطة شالها منى قبل ما اطلع من مكتب الاتحاد. 

 - ------------------------

 - مساء نفس اليوم حضر صاحبى يحمل الحقيبة وانا لا اصدق ما حدث وفتحت الشنطة وفى ذهنى ربما يكون هذا العمل ربما يكون تمثيل زى المرة الفاتت ولكن لم ا فتحات الحقيبة ذهلت ماكانت فاضية زى يوم المسلسل رزم فوق رزم ورحت اعد المبلغ ولدهشتى وجدتها كانت نصف مليار فنظرى لصاحبى فضحك وقال لى.

 - انا حقى شلته 

 (انا الان فى انتظار اول تمرين وارتطم باى لاعب من اول دقيقة واعمل ميت وانتظر بعد كده اجراءات السفر عشان يعالجوا لى الغضروف بتاعى ويشطبونى

 - ------------------------

 (المالاقى ليه شغلة يرفع ايده بس نص بالنص انت تكتب لى وانا اكتب ليك وعقبال التسجيلات الجاية واللاعبون المبرزون يمتنعون)
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*جهد رائع ومقدر مشكور كتير ولدنا الحبيب محمد النادر
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور محمد الناير
                        	*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*تـــســـلم ياوالنادر يارائــع مجهود كبير ومقدر
                        	*

----------


## جكنون

*الشكر  اجزله  محمد النادر
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مجهود مقدر الحبيب محمد النادر
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

جهد رائع ومقدر مشكور كتير ولدنا الحبيب محمد النادر



ودالبقعه جزاك الله الف خير لمرووورك تسلم 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*
الاسياد
× خطاب الفيفا أكد المؤامرة على سيدي بيه
× إجتماع طارئ للمجلس أمس ومندوب نادي الهلال يطير إلى باماكو
× الهلال يصدر بينا أمس ومدرب الهلال الجديد يصل الخرطوم خلال ساعات
× الجماهير تترقب هلال الدورة الثانية وتراهن على الوافدين الجدد
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*
الزعيم
× المريخ والهلال يتواجهان بالدوحة في رمضان
× الزعيم تطلق مشروع مليار الملك وتدعو المريخاب للمشاركة في تكريم العجب
× مظاهرات 30 يونيو تهدد معسكر الأحمر بمصر وتأجيل قرعة كأس الإتحاد العربي
× تأجيل قرعة كأس الإتحاد العربي ونقلها إلى جدة
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*
عالم النجوم
× الفيفا يفضح أكاذيب الملعب المالي
× في خطابه للهلال الإتحاد الدولي يؤكد : عمر لاعب حر
× سيدي بيه : عقدي مع الملعب المالي مزور
× في إتصال هاتفي معه أمس الحيدوسي يؤكد وصوله للخرطوم خلال الساعات القادمة
× المعز والغزال وبامبا يقودون الأقمار أمام هلال الأبيض
× أتير توماس : كنت واثقا من العودة لإرتداء شعار الهلال
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*
صدى الملاعب
× سيدي بيه السيستم ماراضي بيه
× مجلس الهلال يصعد القضية للفيفا ويعلن الحيدوسي مدربا للأزرق
× جبرة مساعدا للكوكي وخالد لقطاع الكرة ومعسكر إعدادي للمريخ بالقاهرة
× عصام الحاج : الوالي أساءني أربع مرات ودخلت حراسة كان من المفترض أن يدخلها الوالي
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*
الصدى
× سيستم الفيفا يرفض تسجيل سيدي بيه والملعب يشكو نجمه للإتحاد المالي
× الهلال يصعد قضية المالي وباسيرو يهاجم أهلي شندي ويرفض المشاركة في سيكافا ومجلس النمور يرد
× باسيرو : إدارة الأهلي حرمتني الإنتقال إلى المريخ وسأنتقل له في ديسمبر
÷ حسن العقيد : لم نمارس سياسية لى الذراع والأحمر لم يلتزم بالإتفاق الأول
× العجب يرفض الإغراءات ويتمسك بالإعتزال
× المريخ يرتب للمعسكر الخارجي بعد إغلاق ملف التسجيلات
× الهلال يكمل ترتيبات السفر إلى الأبيض وإهتمام شعبي ورسمي بزيارة الفرقة الزرقاء
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*

قوون
× الفيفا يبرئ سيدي بيه من الإرتباط بالملعب المالي
×الإتحاد الدولي يؤكد إمكانية إحتراف اللاعب في الهلال بالتسجيلات التكميلية
× التونسي سفيان الحيدوسي يعود من جديد لتدريب الهلال
× منتخبنا الوطني يواجه نظيره القطري بالدوحة عقب عطلة عيد الفطر المبارك وموعد جديد لقرعة بطولة العرب
× المريخ يلوح بجواز باسيرو ولم يكسبه
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

مشكور محمد الناير



الدلميت تسلم يـــ حبيب لمروووورك

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نابلسى المريخابى
					

تـــســـلم ياوالنادر يارائــع مجهود كبير ومقدر



العفو يـــ حبيب ومشكور للمشاركه 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جكنون
					

الشكر  اجزله  محمد النادر



تسلم تسلم الحبيب جكنون يديك العافيه 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

مجهود مقدر الحبيب محمد النادر



تسلم الحبيب مرتضى يديك العافيه

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
 ماذا لو انتقل العجب للهلال !
 كشفت بعض الصحف الزرقاء عن الانقسام الذى حدث بين اعضاء مجلس ادارة نادى الهلال حول فكرة اقناع كابتن المريخ المعتزل فيصل العجب بالانتقال للهلال وذلك فى الساعات الاخيرة من فترة التسجيلات التى اسدل الستار عليها مساء الاثنين ,, واشارت الى ان الامين البرير رئيس النادى هو من رجح كفة الرافضين بعد ان احتكم اعضاء المجلس للتصويت ,, وفى ذات الاطار اكد سعادة الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر الامين العام لنادى المريخ بان العجب تعرض الى ضغوط من بعض اقطاب نادى الهلال بغرض ضمه للفريق,, وقال فى تصريحات لاذاعة الشباب والرياضة ان العجب اجبر من بعض الشخصيات والاصوات (النشاذ) فى الهلال على اللعب للازرق ومورست عليه ضغوط الا انه اعتذر !!
 انتقال فيصل العجب لخوض تجربة جديدة سواء فى نادى الهلال او ناد اخر هو قرار يعود اليه طالما انه لاعب حر ومن حقه ان يبحث عن المكان الذى يستطيع من خلاله ان يواصل مسيرته الكروية بعدما اكد من قبل انه قادر على العطاء لموسمين اخرين , فنحن فى زمن الاحتراف الذى يفتح الباب امام اى لاعب ويمنحه الحرية الكاملة فى ان يتخذ قراره دون ضغوط او املاءات من اية جهة ,, صحيح ان العجب قضى 16 عاما لاعبا فى النادى واضحى جزءا من تاريخ المريخ الذى ساهم فى تحقيق انجازاته ويحظى بمكانة خاصة فى عقول وقلوب جماهير المريخ التى صدمت فى قرار اعتزاله الذى اتخذه مؤخرا ,, الا ان العامل الزمنى والنجومية والكابتنية لاتقف عائقا امام صاحبها اذا كان يرى ان من مصلحته مواصلة مسيرته فى مكان اخر غير النادى الذى صنع نجوميته ,, ولنا فى انتقال الكابتن هيثم مصطفى الى المريخ خير مثال ودليل والذى كان انضمامه للقلعة الحمراء حدثا لازال صداه يتردد داخل وخارج نادى الهلال واحدث زلزالا بقيت اثاره حتى الان ,, فاذا كان اهل المريخ قد فرحوا بانتقال البرنس بكل تاريخه الازرق لناديهم بدوافع احترافية كاملة فمن الواجب ايضا ان لايتعاملوا باى حساسية تجاه فيصل العجب عندما يطالعوا اخبار الضغوط التى تعرض لها من جانب بعض الاهله وانقسام مجلسهم حول فكرة التفاوض وضمه للنادى الازرق !
 قصدت من وراء ذلك للتعليق على تصريح السيد الامين العام لنادى المريخ الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر الذى وصف الشخصيات التى حاولت ان تجبر فيصل العجب على الانتقال للهلال ( بالنشاذ ) وهو وصف الى جانب انه يتنافي مع نهج الاحتراف السائد فى عالم كرة القدم اليوم فهو ايضا يتناقض مع سياسة نادى المريخ الذى دافع مسؤوليه واعلامه من قبل عن ضم هيثم مصطفى من منطلق احترافى برضاء وموافقة البرنس نفسه ,, نتمنى ان تنتهى مثل هذه الحساسيات بين الناديين الكبيرين ونحاول ان نتكيف ونتعامل مع موضوع انتقالات اللاعبين فى اطار الاحتراف الذى يسمح لاى لاعب ان يتخذ قراره بارادته طالما انه حر ويبحث عن مصلحته دون اى ضغوط خارجيه ,, لقد اشدنا من قبل بخطوة البرنس ووصفناها بالشجاعة لانها كسرت بالفعل القاعدة التى ظلت تسير عليها تسجيلات الاندية والصراع الازلي بين المريخ والهلال والذى شهد الكثير من الممارسات التى اضرت بعملية التسجيلات وانهكت خزائن الاندية واستهلكت مواردها الضعيفة حتى تغير الوضع خلال الموسمين الاخيرين وتحديدا بعد اتفاقية الجنتلمان التى كان ورائها عصام الحاج وهاشم ملاح وقفلت باب المزايدة على اسعار اللاعبين ,, فمن الواجب ان نتمسك بروح الانتقالات وفقا للوائح والقوانين التى تنحاز دائما لحرية اللاعب وقراره من اجل ان يمارس نشاطه فى النادى الذى يختاره دون النظر لتاريخ اللاعب او مكانته .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الكوكي يطالب اللاعبين بالحضور في المواعيد المتفق عليها

الاعداد الاولي بالخرطوم
طلب مدرب المريخ محمد عثمان الكوكي خلال اتصاله امس المكتب التنفيذي للنادي من اللاعبين الاجانب والمحليين الحضور في الوقت المتفق عليه لانطلاقة الاعداد وشدد المدرب على الالتزام بالضوابط حتى لا يحدث خللا في الاعداد المريخي للنصف الثاني من الموسم الرياضية وبطولة العرب يوطلب من المجلس السفر الى القاهرة فيوقت مبكر 
 يجدر ذكره ان التونسي اتفق على ان تكون البداية الاولية للاعداد بالسودان وتستكمل في القاهرة باداء عددا من التجارب امام الاندية المصرية
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*قيادي مريخي:الاهلي طلب افضل لاعب في المريخ و (400) الف دولار

العقيد يرد 
كشف قيادي مريخي بارز ان الاهلي شندي طلب من المريخ اعارة اللاعب احمد الباشا الذي يمثل قوة الاحمر بجانب 400 الف دولار نظير اطلاق اللاعب باسيرو وقال ان اللاعب حر من اليوم فكيف يطلب فيه الاهلي لاعبا اساسيا في المريخ ويمثل نصف قوة الاحمر بجانب 400 الف دولار ويجر ذكره ان حسن العقيد اكد ان المريخ عرض عليهم مبلغ مالي في اليوم الاخير وكنا قد عرضنا عليهم طلب اعارة سعيد مقابل باسيرو ومبلغ مالي ولكن رفض اللاعب جعلنا نصرف النظر وبعد انهيار الصفقة حاول المريخ شراء اللاعب ولم يتفق معنا بسبب بعد ان طلبنا منه مبلغ كبير لان اللاعب يستحق
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب محمد النادر
مجهود كبير وجميل ومبدع تستحق عليه التحية والتقدير ياحبيب


*

----------


## محمد النادر

*باسيرو: لن العب بطولة سيكافا مع النمور .. ملتزم باتفاقي مع المريخ 

لدي جواز سوداني استخرجه صلاح اديس..
قال نجم الارسنال باسيرو بامبا انه ملتزم باتفاقه مع المريخ وسيوقع في كشوفاته في ديمسبر وقال انه حضر الى الخرطوم للتوقيع ولم يكن يتوقع تعثر المفاوضات مع المريخ باعتبار انه حضر للتوقيع ولكنه فوجأ بانهيار الصفقة وقال انه ليس حزينا لانه سوف يصبر حتى نهاية عقده للتوقيع مع المريخ وقال باسيرو الذي كان يتحدث للصدى اليوم انه يملك جواز سفر سوداني استخرجه له صلاح ادريس وعن واضاف سوف استمر مع الاهلي حتى نهاية عقدي ولكنني لن اشارك معه في بطولة سيكافا
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*عصام الحاج يفتح النيران :دخلت الحراسة بدلا عن الوالي و الرئيس لم يدعمنا بـــ (3) مليار..!!

ما ينقل من مجالسه لي يعف اللسان عن ذكره
شن الاستاذ عصام الحاج سكرتير نادي المريخ السابق هجوما عنيفا على الوالي وقال ان الاعلام المريخي ظل يهاجم مجلسهم و ينصب له المشانق ويتوارون ويتهربون من مواجهة جمال الوالي ولا يقولون له كلمة لا وقال ان صحافة المعلوم لا تطور الرياضة وققال الحاج الذي تحدث لصدى الملاعب بانه دخل الحراسة كان يفترض ان يكون بها جمال الوالي وقال ان الاخير لم يدعمهم بثلاثة مليار وكل ما ذكر عن دعمه لهم بهذا الرقم لا اساس له من الصحة وقال ان الوالي اساء الي اربع مرات وما ينقل عن مجالسه عني يعف اللسان عن ذكره .. طلب منا اقالة الكوكي وعاد ثم طلب دعم ومساندته وتجديد الثقة فيه وقال ان هناك قطب مريخي التزم بدفع حافز تسجيل هيثم ولكنه زاغ بعد التعاقد معه واضاف (هناك صحيفتان تهاجمان مجلسنا وتستهدفان المريخ وقال ان الفريق عبد الله صدر في حقه امر قبض اربع مرات واتحدي اي لاعب وطني يقول ان لديه حقوق بطرفنا
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلم الحبيب محمد النادر
مجهود كبير وجميل ومبدع تستحق عليه التحية والتقدير ياحبيب





حقيقه الاخ مريخابي كسلاوي لقد اخجلت تواضعي تسلم يــ حبيب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


المريخ والهلال يتواجهان بالدوحة في رمضان
الزعيم تطلق مشروع مليار الملك وتدعو المريخاب للمشاركة في تكريم العجب
مظاهرات 30 يونيو تهدد معسكر الأحمر بمصر .. وتأجيل قرعة كأس الإتحاد العربي
المريخ والهلال يتواجهان بالدوحة في رمضان
لجنة التسجيلات ترفع تقريرها النهائي اليوم
المريخ يوقع عقد اتفاق مع باسيرو
الزعيم تطلق مشروع مليار الملك .. الفاتح المقبول : ان الاوان ليرد اهل المريخ الوفاء للعجب
العجب : ارتباطي بالمريخ اقوى من كل العروض والاغراءات
مظاهرات 30 يونيو تهدد معسكر الاحمر بمصر
للمرة الثانية . ازمة تواجه الهلال في قيد سيدبيه
تأجيل قرعة كأس الإتحاد العربي ونقلها إلى جدة
والافريقي التونسي .. اتحاد العاصمة والمولودية الجزائريين والاتفاق السعودي يشاركون
الكهرباء التشادي يشارك في بطولة سيكافا للاندية
تعقد اجتماعا مهما اليوم .. لجنة التسجيلات ترفع تقريرها النهائي لمجلس الادارة .. 
الامانة العامة تكمل خطوات التعاقد مع المالي باسيرو وفق لائحة الانتقالات الدولية 
تسجيلات المريخ في ميزان قدامى اللاعبين
عاطف القوز : نجوم الفرقة الحمراء الجدد سيقدمون الاضافة المطلوبة
سانتو : اللاعبون الذين تعاقد معهم الاحمر كانوا اساسيين في انديتهم واتمنى ان يحققوا النجاح
زيكو : التسجيلات اهملت بعض الخانات وكدست لاعبين في مراكز على حساب الاخرى
دكتور حاتم ادريس يكتب روشتة نجاح الجدد .. التاقلم والتوافق النفسي والاجتماعي اوا عوامل النجاح .. رفع مستوى الوعي ومنح الثقة والاحساس بالاستيعاب والقبول تزيل الضغوط عن الاضافات الجديدة .. قدامى اللاعبين ينتظرهم دور محوري في تعريف القادمين على الصعوبات والتفكير معهم في الحلول
سعيا لانجاح المهرجان ورفع عائداته .. الزعيم ترعى مشروع مليار لتكريم العجب 
الفاتح المقبول : الفكرة ممتازة واتمنى من الجميع المشاركة في تكريم السلطان 
العجب : سعادتي كبيرة بتدافع اهل القبيلة الحمراء لتكريمي وحبي للمريخ تضاعف بعد اعتزالي
منتدى المحبين يجهز لتكريم استثنائي
بنك امدرمان الوطني يكرم العجب في افتتاح دورته الرياضية
شباب المريخ في اسبوع
ابو عنجة :  تسجيلاتنا جاءت برؤية فنية واقامة معسكر خارجي سيفيدنا كثيرا
ميسي يعتذر للرديف بسبب الامتحانات والالتراس تساند الاولمبي في ودمدني
اندية الدرجات الثلاث تضم لاعبي شباب المريخ بعد الاستغناء عنهم في التكميلية
بفارغ الصبر .. جماهير المريخ بود مدني تنتظر الرديف


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


سيستم الفيفا يرفض تسجيل سيدي بيه .. والملعب يشكو نجمه للاتحاد المالي
الهلال يصعد قضية المالي .. باسيرو يهاجم اهلي شندي ويرفض المشاركة في سيكافا .. ومجلس النمور يرد
الصدى تكشف تفاصيل مطاردة العجب في اليوم الاخير للتسجيلات
باسيرو يرفض المشاركة في بطولة سيكافا
.. ويؤكد التزامه بالانتقال للمريخ في ديسمبر
قريش يحمل ادارة النمور مسؤولية انهيار الصفقة
ويؤكد ..شطب نجم الدين اداري
.. وادارة اهلي شندي ترفض الاتهامات
الابيض تستعد لاستقبال الهلال
الملعب المالي يشكو سيدي بيه
رديف الهلال يتدرب 
سكرتير المريخ الاسبق .. الامين العام لمجلس الشرف وعضو اللجنة الفنية يضع النقاط على الحروف .. قريش : ادارة اهلي شندي مسئولة عن انهيار صفقة باسيرو بمماطلتها ولجوئها الى التسويف والمزايدات .. قدمنا 200 الف جنيه للحصول على خدمات باسيرو واعتذرنا عن اعارة السعودي والارسنال فاجانا بمطالب جديدة في اليوم الاخير .. الفريق طارق ظل ينتظر اوراق باسيرو دون جدوى وعندما طلبوا رفع المبلغ الى 400 اتفقنا على صرف النظر عن المالي وقفل باب المزايدات .. شطب نجم الدين اداري وليس فنيا والاصابة وراء اخلاء خانة يس والحارس الاحمر رفض عرض المجلس .. وجود ثلاثة لاعبين في وظيفة الطرف الشمال اعار مصعب للاهلي ومصلحة المريخ اقتضت استمرار محمد موسى .. نعم نحن اداريون موجودون في اللجنة الفنية والكلمة العليا لقدامى اللاعبين .. الكوكي لم يحدد اسماء وتحدث عن وظائف وشاورناه في كل صغيرة وكبيرة ومساعده موجود في اللجنة .. ليس هناكتخبط او ارتجال في عملنا ةانجزنا المهمة بنسبة 90% وستكون هناك مراجعة لاداء كل اللاعبين بنهاية الموسم
مالي النمور يتحسر على ضياع الفرصة .. باسيرو : ادارة الاهلي حرمتني الانتقال الى المريخ .. واكملت اتفاقي مع الاحمر وسانتقل الى صفوفه في ديسمبر .. حضرت الى الخرطوم بطلب من طارق الطاهر وقابلت الوالي واتفقنا على كل شئ وفوجئت بالتطورات الاخيرة .. انا لاعب محترف ملتزم بعقدي وساستمر في صفوف الارسنال حتى ديسمبر .. لن اتفاوض مع ناد اخر والتزمت للفرقة الحمراء وهيات نفسي للانتقال للمريخ وقطعت اجازتي السنوية من اجله .ز لن اشارك مع النمور في سيكافا وساحضر للدوري فقط وهذا قرار نهائي ولن اتراجع عنه .. لماذا وافقت ادارة اهلي شندي على حضوري للخرطوم اذا لم يكن ترغب في انتقالي للاحمر ؟.. اعرف قدراتي جيدا واذا تعاقدت مع الاحمر ساقتحم التشكيلة وطموحاتي مؤجلة مع المريخ .. لدي جواز سوداني استخرجه صلاح ادريس ولااحمل الجنسية واعرف كل لاعبي الفرقة الحمراء وباسكال الاميز
ادارة اهلي شندي ترفض الاتهامات .. حسن العقيد : لم نمارس سياسة لي الذراع مع المريخ .. والاحمر لم يلتزم بالاتفاق الاول .. طالبنا بلاعب اخر بعد فشل الحصول على السعودي ولم نتسبب في احراج احدولسنا مسؤولين عن فشل الصفقة ..لم نطلب مبلغا تعجيزيا وباسيرو لاعب الاهلي حتى انتهاء عقده والنمور في حاجة الى خدمات المالي .. المريخ عرض مبلغا ماليا في اليوم الاخير فقط وانهيار الصفقة طبيعي والاتفاق الاول تبدل في اللحظات الاخيرة
مدير الكرة : هناك تفاصيل ادارية حالت دون اكمال الاتفاق
الفاتح النقر : المالي لن يتاثر والقضية بسيطة .. الاهلي طلب مبلغا ماليا والمريخ فشل في توفير مطالب النمور
الملك في انتظار المهرجان .. العجب يرفض الاغراءات ويتمسك بالاعتزال ويؤكد : لن ارتدي شعار ناد اخر وحسمت امري
سكرتير المريخ السابق قريش : العجب ظل يتعرض الى ملاحقات واضطر الى اغلاق هاتفه قبل ساعات من انتهاء التسجيلات التكميلية .. فرضوا عليه حصارا رهيبا وتلقى مئات المكالمات من الاهلة ونعرفهم فردا فردا .. قائد المريخ تمسك بكلمته وقال لهم : التزمت لاهل القبيلة الحمراء ولن اتراجع .. كنت موجودا في منزل جمال اتلوالي والرئيس راجعه خمس مرات وطلب منه الذهاب والتفكير فقال له : توصلت الى قراري وساترجل .. البعض حاول التاثير على فيصل عن طريق بعض افراد اسرته .. وعلى اهل المريخ الاحتفاء بالقائد وتكريمه
المريخ يرتب للمعسكر الخارجي بعد اغلاق ملف التسجيلات .. الجدد يرغبون في اقتحام التشكيلة ويصرون على وضع بصمة
محمد ابراهيم : انتقالي للمريخ تاخر وجلوسي على دكة البدلاء لعمالقة مثل الحضري واكرم ليس عيبا
علي جعفر : جئت الى القلعة الحمراء بدافع كبير وارغب في اقتحام التشكيلة وارحب بالتنافس مع باسكال وضفر
حسن كمال : مسئوليتنا مضاعفة وارتداء شعار المريخ ليس امرا سهلا وهدفي البطولات مع الفرقة الحمراء

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*::: حائط صد ||| محمود الدرديري :::
 :: مهزلة التسجيلات والتكرار الدائم للأخطاء ::

*صباح كل يوم جديد اتاكد اكثر ان مشكلة الكره السودانيه تتمثل فى شقين لاثالث لهما.الشق الاول يتعلق بالفكر الإدارى المُتبع فى السودان والذى تسبب كثيراً فى تراجع مستوى الكره فى البلاد

 *والشق الثانى يتعلق بالإعلام الرياضى الذى اصبح معظم رواده لايخافون من امانة القلم الذى يحملونه وهم يُصدرون الوهم والاحلام الورديه للجماهير التى اصبحت تنتظر الفرح المتواج بين حروف بعض الكُتاب دون فائده تُذكر

 *هذا الواقع الاليم لايُعانى منه جمهور المريخ فقط بل هو واقع مُعاش لكل جماهير الانديه فى السودان وخاصه جماهير العملاقين المريخ والهلال باعتبارهم واجهة البلاد الكرويه

 *من خلال الموسم السابق بشر إعلام الهلال جماهيرهم باللاعب سيدى بيه وطفقوا يتحدثون عن الإمكانيات المهوله لهذا اللاعب الخارق وجاءت الصدمه عندما حدث خطاء إدارى فادح حرم الجماهير من رؤية سيدى بيه فى الملعب

 *ورغم إقتناع الجميع بصعوبة تواجد سيدى بيه فى الكشوفات الزرقاء حاول بعض الكُتاب التلاعب بعقول الجماهير من خلال حديثهم عن إمكانية تواجد سيدى بيه من خلال إستثناء خاص يُبعث للفيفا.

 *عمل الإعلام الازرق على تغبيش الحقائق والتلاعب بعقول وقلوب الجماهير بدلاً من إنتقاد المجلس بسبب هذا الخطأ الفادح الذى لايصدر من إدارة فريق يُنافس فى الدرجه الثانيه ناهيك عن فريق يمثل القمه السودانيه

 *وهاهو الهلال وللمره الثانيه يفشل فى ضم اللاعب سيدى بيه بسبب وجود عقد سارى بين اللاعب وفريق الملعب المالى كما ذكر المسئولين فى الإتحاد المالى لكرة القدم

 *وبدلاً من إنتقاد الإعلام للمجلس الازرق سنسمع الكثير من التبريرات التى تتحدث عن وجود مؤامره وراء حرمان الهلال من خدمات سيدى بيه ولن يتحدث احد عن التفريط الإدارى فى حقوق الهلال

 *ولان إدارات الانديه فى السودان تتعامل بتهاون كبير فى قضايا الانديه تحدث مثل هذه الاخطاء (المُخجله)وهى كفيله باعلان جميع اعضاء مجلس الإدارة الإستقاله لان مثل هذه الاخطاء لايمكن ان تصدر من إدارات انديه تعرف مهامها وواجباتها جيداً

 *احياناً يُخالجنى شك قوى ان بعض الكُتاب فى الإعلام الرياضى عامه يتعاملون مع الجماهير بغباء شديد وكان هذه الجماهير لاتملك عقول تُفكر بها وتجعلها تُميز بين الواقع والخيال


 *موسم التسجيلات يعج بالكثير من الامور التى توضح بجلاء ان الكثير من الإداريين والصحفيين لايستحقون شرف الإنتماء لاعرق الانديه السودانيه والتى خرجت الكثير من الافذاذ على المستوى الإدارى والإعلامى

 *فريق المريخ سقط كثيراً فى فخ التطبيل الضار من بعض الاقلام الصحفيه التى إعتادت على حشد الكلمات ونسج احاديث من الخيال جعلت الجماهير الحمراء تعيش فى احلام ورديه على امل ان تتحقق على ارض الواقع

 *الكتابات الصحفيه المُبشره بقنابل عنقوديه ومفاجاءت بالجمله عند كل موعد تسجيلات اصبحت من الثوابت والاسواء من ذلك ان الكاتب الذى تخرج مثل هذه الاحاديث من قلمه يكون متاكد انه يبيع الوهم للجماهير لا اكثر ولا اقل ورغم ذلك يواصل فى إطلاق الاوهام


 *حتى على مستوى الإداره اصبح الفشل هو العنصر الاساسى المصاحب لمعظم فترات التسجيلات الحمراء.وماحدث من خلال التسجيلات الحاليه ابلغ دليل على التخبط والعشوائيه التى تُدار بها التسجيلات الحمراء

 *تضيع إدارة المريخ الكثير من الزمن فى مفاوضاتها مع لاعبين ثم فجاءه يتم صرف النظر عنهم بطريقه غريبه مما يؤكد ان النظره الفنيه وتحديد الإحتياجات الفنيه غائب تماماً فى التسجيلات

 *اقرب مثال القصه (المضحكه) بخصوص اللاعب المالى باسيرو بمبا.هل يُعقل ان يتم إرسال التذاكر للاعب ليعود على متن رحلة طيران لمدة 27ساعه متنقلاً بين مطارات الجزائر والقاهره ويتعثر تسجيله بعد كل هذا المجهود لان الإتفاق بين إدارة المريخ وإدارة اهلى شندى لم يكتمل؟

 *لماذا لم يُكمل مجلس المريخ كافة الإتفاقات مع إدارة الاهلى شندى قبل وقت كافة وبضمانات مؤكده حتى لايتركوا شيئاً للظروف؟والاسواء من ذلك محاولات التبرير بان الزمن لم يُسعف إداره المريخ بعد إغلاق السستم
 *وللاسف هنالك بعض الاقلام التى تُريد ان تُقنع الجماهير ان عدم تسجيل باسيرو يعود لتعنت ومماطلة إدارة اهلى شندى (بافتراض الغباء فى هذه الجماهير)ومن حق إدارة اهلى شندى ان تطلب المبلغ الذى تراه طالما ان اللاعب لازال بصفوف الفريق


 *وماحدث فى موضوع المهاجم محمد موسى اكبر دليل على ان العمل الإدارى فى نادى المريخ يسير (بالبركة)عندما تم إستدعاء اللاعب للمكتب التنفيذى من اجل إنهاء التعاقد معه بسبب (اخبار صحفيه)تتحدث عن حضور باسيرو بمبا بالجواز السودانى وبالتالى حصوله على الجنسيه السودانيه

 *وبعد الإستفسارات إتضح للمجلس ان باسيرو لايحمل الجنسيه السودانيه ليفلت محمد موسى من مقصله الشطب وتتجه الانظار نحو سليمانى باعتباره المحترف الوحيد الذى يمكن إخلاء خانته لتسجيل باسيرو

 *هذا الامر يوضح بجلاء ان التسجيلات الحمراء تُدار بطريقه عشوائيه حيث لايُعقل ان يتعامل مجلس المريخ مع التسجيلات حسب اخبار سماعيه.والكل يعلم ان الوقت كان كافى جداً لمجلس التسيير من اجل التخطيط المُبكر للتسجيلات

 *وحتى لا اظلم مجلس التسيير فان هذه العشوائيه لم تظهر خلال هذا العام فقط بل اصبحت من الاشياء المُتعارف عليها كل عام.وكان العشم كبير فى وجود رؤية عمل واضحة المعالم للمجلس الجديد بشأن التسجيلات خاصه وان الجميع إستبشر خيراً بواقع جديد فى كل شئ ولكن يبدو ان مجلس التسيير يمضى فى نفس الطريق الذى مضى فيه الكثير من مجالس المريخ السابقه.

 فى السنتر

 *لا ادرى السر وراء موضوع سيدى بيه والذى رفض نظام الفيفا للمره الثانيه إدخال بيانات اللاعب

 *والاغرب من ذلك حديث المسئولين فى الإتحاد المالى عن وجود عقد بين اللاعب وفريق الملعب المالى مع الاخذ فى العلم تواجد اللاعب فى السودان لمدة 6 اشهر كامله

 *لماذا لم يُكلف المسئولين فى نادى الهلال انفسهم بالتاكد من خلو طرف اللاعب من اى تعاقد اخر قبل التفاوض معه

 *مايحمد لمجلس المريخ ولجنة التسجيلات ان مثل هذه الاخطاء الساذجه للاتواجد فى دهاليز النادى الاحمر

 *لم يفقد النادى من قبل خدمات لاعب بسبب خطأ فى البيانات او التاخير فى إدخال البيانات.والحديث عن هذا الامر فى موضوع باسيرو هو محاولة ذر الرماد على العيون لا اكثر ولا اقل

 *حديث السيد العميد حسن عقيد رئيس نادى الاهلى شندى عن إتصال صحفى مريخى بادارة الاهلى يبلغهم برفع عرض المريخ لضم باسيرو لمبلغ 400 الف جنيه يفتح الباب واسعاً امام الحديث عن تدخلات الصحفيين فى التسجيلات الحمراء

 *ولى عودة لهذا الموضوع وباستفاضه اكبر باذن الله حتى يعلم الجميع حقيقة التدخلات الصحفيه فى التسجيلات الحمراء

 حائط اخير
 مريخ بلا وجيع
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بوضوح شديد / عبدالله كمال
 مظاليم الكوكي الجدد
 * استبشرت جماهير المريخ خيراً بقرار مجلس الادارة المسنود بالرأي الفني للتونسي محمد عثمان الكوكي بتصعيد الثنائي (ابراهومة وحسن سليمان) الى صفوف الفريق الاول، ولكن ما هي الا ساعات فقط ووضعت الجماهير ايديها على الخدود (مخلوعة) باعتبار ان ذات اللجنة التي اقرت التصعيد جاءت واعادتهما مرة اخرى الى صفوف الفريق الرديف، وبررت ذلك بحاجتها الى مزيد من الخانات للتعاقد مع لاعبين جدد.
 * اتحدى لجنة تسجيلات المريخ ان يكون المدير الفني للفريق قد وضع في تقريره الذي سلمه ما يشير الى حاجته الى اي اسم من الاسماء التي تعاقدت معها اللجنة خلاف الثنائي الايفواري (اوليفييه) والغاني (غاندي) مع مطالبته البحث عن مدافع وطني مميز ليكون ضمن حساباته الفنية للمرحلة المقبلة.
 * تناقض لجنة تسجيلات المريخ نفسها ففي الوقت الذي تتحدث فيه عن عصر (الاشبال والشباب) تأتي لـ(تزحم) كشف المريخ بمجموعة من اللاعبين لا حاجة للفريق بهم باعتبار انهم يلعبون في خانات اصلاً (مكتملة) ولا يعاني الفريق اي نقص فيها، ونوضح هنا ان الكوكي تعرض من قبل لحرب شعواء من جانب جماهير المريخ ووسائل الاعلام باعتبار انه لم يمنح الكميروني (ماكسيم مينغوي) فرصته كاملة خلال الاشهر الستة الماضية ما تسبب لاحقاً في مغادرته كشوفات الفريق باعتبار انه يحتل احدى خانات الاجانب الثلاثة، وبعد التسجيلات الاخيرة والتكدس الكبير في صفوف الفرقة الحمراء فان النصف الثاني من الموسم الرياضي ربما يشهد ظهور اكثر من (ماكسيم).
 * عندما علمنا ان لجنة التسجيلات دخلت في مفاوضات مع عدد من اللاعبين المحليين اعتقدنا ان لديها تقرير (انضباط) وسياسة جديدة تسعى الى تنفيذها عن طريق الاطاحة بعناصر الحرس القديم باعتبار ان هناك فهم سائد لدى كل اهل المريخ بان هذا (الجيل) فاشل ولم يضيف للمريخ اي شئ، ولكن للاسف الشديد تفاجئنا بانهم جميعاً موجودون ولا شئ حدث بخصوصهم باستثناء خطاب الاعتزال الذي تقدم به القائد فيصل العجب والقرار بشطب نجم الدين عبدالله.
 * عليه وطالما ان لجنة التسجيلات ارتضت الابقاء عليهم فان المنطق يقول ان لا حاجة للمريخ في خدمات اي من العناصر الاخرى التي تم التعاقد معها باعتبار انها ليست افضل من الموجودين على المستوى الفني، فلا اعتقد ان (محمد ابراهيم) افضل من (يس يوسف) الذي علمنا ان التقرير بخصوص حالته الطبية اشار الى امكانية عودته سريعاً لمزاولة نشاطه مع الفريق، ولا ان حسن كمال افضل من مجموعة لاعبي الوسط المتقدم التي تعج بها صفوف المريخ، كما ان الفرقة الحمراء ليست في حاجة لخدمات لاعب الوسط الآخر مفضل محمد لاحتواء كشوفات الفريق على عدد كبير من المحاور وصناع اللعب.
 * تركت اللجنة التقرير الفني خلف ظهرها وبدأت في تنفيذ ما يجول بخاطرها من افكار لا تمت الى حاجة الفريق الفنية بصلة وهي خطوة نتوقع وان لم تؤثر سلباً على الواقع السلبي الذي تعيشه الفرقة الحمراء اصلاً ان لا تضيف شيئاً باعتبار ان اللجنة دارت في نفس (الفلك) و(كدست) صفوف الفريق بلاعبين لا حاجة لهم على الاطلاق. 
 * لجنة التسجيلات منحت الكوكي فرصته ليواصل مشواره مع الفريق في ظل ضغوطات اعلامية وجماهيرية غير عادية تطالب بالاطاحة به ورغم ذلك وضعته في موقف (سخيف) وهي تنفذ تقريره الفني وتضيف له (من راسها) العديد من التفاصيل التي بالتأكيد ستكون لها الكثير من الآثار السالبة على الفريق وتضعه امام (ضغوطات) اكبر من تلك التي تعرض لها في النصف الاول من الموسم الرياضي، وكما اشرنا سابقاً فان كل مريخي سيقطع لاعب من راسه ويضعه في خانة (مظاليم الكوكي) مع ان الكوكي لم يطالب به من الاساس.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة صدى الملاعب


سيدي بيه .. السيستم ماراضي بيه !!
مجلس الهلال يصعد القضية للفيفا .. ويعلن الحيدوسي مدربا للازرق
جبرة مساعدا للكوكي وخالد لقطاع الكرة .. وعسكر اعدادي للمريخ بالقاهرة
تجهيزا للبطولة العربية .. المريخ يدشن اعداده في العشرين من هذا الشهر ويعسكر بالقاهرة
جبرة مساعدا للكوكي وخالد لقطاع الكرة
العقيد حسن العقيد : هذه القصة الكاملة لمفاوضات المريخ مع باسيرو
المريخ يلغي التعاقد مع شركة وارد
قرر تصعيد القضية للفيفا ..الهلال يخسر من جديد سيدي بيه بسبب عقده مع الملعب
الهلال يبتعث حسن علي عيسى لباماكو
التونسي سفيانت الحيدوسي مدربا للهلال
الهلال يتدرب بالاكاديمية العسكرية امس
الاتحاد العام يفافق على دعوة قطر
في حفظ الله ورعايته بعثة منتخبنا الوطني تتوجه الى زامبيا فجر اليوم
في الحلقة الثانية من حواره .. عصام الحاج : هناك  قضية امام القضاء في مواجهة المريخ
الهلال يتهم الاتحاد العام واياد هلالية بالمشاركة في مؤامرة عدم قيد لاعبه المالي .. الكوارتي : السيستم وافقق على ان سيدي بيه لاعبا حرا وبلا تعاقد مع اي ناد 
عصام الحاج في حوار الالغام والحواجز -  : جمال اساءني اربع مرات .. صدر امر قبض للفريق عبد الله .. ودخلت حراسة من المفترض يدخلها الوالي .. جمال لم يدعمنا ب 3 مليار كما ادعى .. اللوردات كانت فكرتي لمعارضتي لفكرة الحرس القديم  .. تخفيض الموظفين لم يكن بسبب جمال او تطبيق الاحتراف .. الكوكي يتقاضى مبلغا اكبر من المذكور ولهذا السبب عاقبته .. نحن من جلبنا للوالي الوسام ولااشارك في تكريم شخص اساءني

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*اعلن المشاركة فى سيكافا ..باسيرو ينفى توقيع عقد مع المريخ ويغادر فندق ابشر الى الفندق الكبير بتوجيهات من صلاح ادريس


نفى لاعب اهلى شندى باسيرو بامبا ان يكون قد وقع عقد مع المريخ كما تردد فى بعض المواقع الالكترونية وحزم باسيرو حقائبة قبل قليل مغادرا فندق ابشر الذى حل فيه تحت تكلفة نادى المريخ الى الفندق الكبير بتوجيهات من راعى فريق الاهلى شندى صلاح ادريس وكان عدد من اعضاء القطاع الرياضى للنادى قد عقدوا جلسه مساء امس مع اللاعب وطالبوه بالالتزام بعقده مع النادى ومن ثم المشاركة فى سيكافا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
اللعب على الورق
جعفر سليمان
تسجيلات سلق البيض!

• قبل كل شئ ..يجب الأشادة بالمجهودات الكبيرة التي بذلها أعضاء لجنة التسجيلات المريخية لأجل أكمال الملف بما يضمن للمريخ جودة الإحلال والإبدال، وهو أمر حتمي لا بد منه ..لأن كل من يعمل يستحق الشكر والتقدير!
• وما حدث في التسجيلات النصفية من أخطاء يعتبر أمرا موروثا، ولم يك هناك جديد فيما يتعلق بعملية الإحلال والأبدال فقد درجت العادة أن تأتي تسجيلات المريخ بلونين ..فيهما المفرح ..وآخر محزن!
• خلاصة الأمر ..ضم المريخ نجوما شابه سيكون لها وضعها المتميز بكشف الفرقة الحمراء، ونعتقد أن بعضهم كان المريخ يبحث عنهم على مدى سنوات خلت ..مثل المدافع المتميز مع فريقه السابق الأهلي الخرطوم على جعفر ..ومفضل محمد الحسن الذي قدم مستويات لافته رفقة الرومان!
• وهذا هو الجانب الأيجابي الذي يجب أن لا نغفله تماما ..حتى وإن جاءت التسجيلات على طريقة (الصعق الكهربائي) ولم يكن مخططا بالشكل الذي يتناسب ونادي في عراقة وحجم نادي المريخ!
• أما الجوانب السلبية فهي جوانب متفق عليها من قبل الجميع، وربما تكون أمرا شائعا بين كل اندية السودان، وتجتمع كلها في جانب واحد وهو سوء التخطيط والتسجيل على طريقة (سلق البيض)، والبحث عن الصفقات مع بداية فترة التسجيلات!
• لم تكن صفقة أنتقال المالي باسيرو بامبا هي الأولى التي تسقط في مياه التفاوض قبل عبورها الجسر، بل كانت هناك صفقات أخرى عانى المريخ كثيرا من خلالها ..أكتمل العمل في بعضها ..وضاعت أخرى ..وما قدوم الكنغولي بيدي مبينزا وعودته مرة أخرى ببعيدة عن الأذهان!
• الكيفية التي يدار بها ملف التسجيلات على مدى سنوات الأخ جمال الوالي لم تتغير لأنها مبنية على الأجتهاد في المقام الأول، وهو أمر لا يعيب عمل الرجل بكل تأكيد، أو يقدح في طريقة عمله، بل هو اسلوب يتفق معه البعض ويختلف معه البعض الآخر!
• وبهذا الأسلوب نجح الوالي في عقد صفقات نعتقد أنها كانت رائعة، مثل صفقات النيجيري أيداهور ..والمالي لاسانا فانيه ..ومواطنه كوني..وفي المقابل عقدت صفقات فاشلة أبرزها البوسني نجاد!
• الرؤية الفنية نادرا ما تتحكم في مزاج التسجيلات ..حتى وإن أعلن عن ذلك ..اي أن التسجيلات تتم وفقا للرؤى الفنية والتقاير المعدة مسبقا من قبل الأجهزة الفنية ..ولم تكن هناك صفقة حقيقية اتت وفقا للرؤية الفنية غير صفقة البرازيلي إيدر ليما الذي راهن عليه مواطنه هيرون ريكاردو وكسب به الرهان ..وكذلك صفقة البرازيلي باولينو الذي راهن عليه أتوفيستر ونجح نوعا ما!
• إذن اسلوب جمال الوالي في التسجيلات مبني على الأجتهاد وإنتظار النتائج، ولا يوجد تخطيط بالمعنى، وهو ما يخل كثيرا بميزان التسجيلات المريخية وهي حقيقة يقرها الأخ جمال الوالي نفسه الذي أعترف في أكثر من موضع بالوقوع في أخطاء كبيرة ..أعتقد أن التسجيلات كانت على رأسها!
• أحبتي عندما نخص السيد جمال الوالي دونا عن المجالس التي عملت معه بالحدث عن تسجيلات المريخ وما بها من إيجابيات وسلبيات ..فإنما هو تأكيد على أنه الداعم الأول والوحيد والمحرك أيضا لكل التسجيلات المريخية، لذا أعدنا كل ما يحدث من إيجابيات وسلبيات للرجل عسى أن يستفيد من ذلك في مقبل السنوات إن قدر له الأستمرارية!
تغريدة
عندما حضر بيدي مبينزا للتسجيل بالكشف الأحمر ثم عاد أدراجه أعلن وقتها أنه سيكون اول المنضمين للمريخ في التسجيلات التي تليها ..هاهو باسيرو بامبا يعيد ذات السيناريو ..والتصريح هذه المرة لسعادة الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر الأمين العام لنادي المريخ فهل ياتي الشتاء بالمالي ..أما تحدثنا أخبار تلك الأيام عن قادم جديد!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
كيبورد
الطيب على فرح
عندما شاهد السكران رؤوس الباسم مرصوصة في بترينة المطعم ..!!

يقول المولى عز وجل في محكم تنزيله :( ولا تجعل يدك مغلولة إلى عنقك ولا تبسطها كل البسط فتقعد ملوما محسورا ) صدق الله العظيم .
 ..!! هذه هي النظرية الإقتصادية العظيمة التي علمنا لها القراءن .. والتي لو اتبعنا ما جاء فيها من نصح لما أصابتنا أي ( عوجة ) إقتصادية .. وتصلح هذه النظرية لإدارة دفة الإقتصاد للدولة .. وللمؤسسات وللأشخاص ..!!
أندية كرة القدم لدينا تجلس في كل عام ملومة محسورة بعد الفراغ من بعزقة الأموال خلال فترات تسجيل اللاعبين .. فتجدها تفشل من بعد ذلك في الإيفاء بمتطلبات تسيير دولاب العمل والإعداد وغيرها من موجبات الصرف .. وتقعد أيضا محسورة لا تجد ما أموال تستثمرها لأجل ريع يكفل الديون ويكفيها شر إتباع نظرية ( طاقية دا في راس دا ) التي ظلت إدارات الأندية تتبعها على الدوام وتورثها للإدارات التي تعقبها والتي تليً التي تعقبها ..!!  
موسم التسجيلات .. موسم للبزخ والصرف الغير مسئول .. يشبه كثيرا الصرف في الأعراس السودانية .. حيث لا يستبين الرجل مقدار ما خسر إلا تدما يخرج صباحا من ( بيت العرس ) لا.. فيشاهد متبقي الطعام و ( قشر البيض ) ملقيا على الأرض على أمتداد البصر .. عندها تجده يردد : هسه لو ما اشتريت البيضة ديك كان وفرت لي جنيه ..!!
اتوقع ان يكون اهل الهلال والمريخ قد قالوا مثل هذا الحديث أمس وهم يشاهدون قشر البيض يغطي شارع الأسفلت أمام مبنى الإتحاد العام .. وفي الأثناء تجتهد لجنة التسجيلات في جمع الكراسي ورصها بعضها فوق بعض .. والصوت الشهير لإرتطام الكراسي  ررررررج .. رررررج يشق السكون  
صرف بزخي لا فائدة ترجى منه .. ملايين الدولارات  تبسطها أندية القمة في كل عام لضم لاعبين محليين وأجانب .. وعلى الدوام تكون المحصلة النهائية صفرا ( فاخرا ) مزركشا من الإنجازات .. وعلى الرغم عن أن كثرة التكرار تعلم كل المخلوقات  إلا أننا يا سبحان الله لا نتعلم ولا نتعظ رغما عن تكرار أخطائنا في مواسم التسجيلات .. وأول هذه الأخطاء ذلك الصرف الملياري والدولاري في بلد يحتاج فيه الفقراء لأكثر من مائتين وخمسين ألف جرعة من العلاج الكيميائي لمرض السرطان حمانا وإياكم الرحمن .. وشفى كل من أصابه هذا المرض شفاء لا يغادر سقما .. آمين .
كرة القدم .. لعبة لا يمكن أن تكتمل حلاوتها ومتعتها وجمالها لولا الفقراء وعامة الناس .. أولئك الذين يزحفون لساعات وساعات في الصفوف .. ثم يجلسون من بعد ذلك على كراسي وثيرة من ( الأسمنت ) لمتابعة المباريات ..!!
ماذا قدمت الأندية الغنية لجماهيرها .. أين هو الدور الإجتماعي لأندية القمة تجاه ذلك الفقير الذي يستدين ثمن تذكرة الدخول .. كم هلالابي وكم مريخابي لا يجدون اليوم ثمن جرعة العلاج الكيميائي .. ماذا فعلت لهم الأندية التي تدفع في كل عام ملايين الدولارات لتسجيل لاعبين .. هواء .. هواء .
يحكى أن رجل سكران والعياذ بالله أفرغ كل ما في جيبه في الخمارة ولم يبقى لنفسه ما يسد به جوعه .. وبينما هو يسير في الطريق مر أمام مطعم متخصص في طهي رؤوس الخراف  التي يطلق على الواحد منها إسم ( الباسم ) لشكل هذه الرؤوس التي تتدلى فكوكها وكانها تضحك ..!!
المهم كانت ( الجوعة ) قد وصلت مرحلة متأخرة جدا لا تطاق عندما شاهد السكران ذلك المشهد .. فوقف أمامها وحدقها بنظرة غاضبة ثم قال ( هيء هيء هيء  ) ..!!  مقلدا ضحكتها التي سمعها خياله (السكران) .
المليارات التي تصرف في تسجيل اللاعبين مستفزة جدا لأولئك الفقراء الذين يحاصرهم المرض والفقر .. يفترشون ( الجرايد الرياضية ) وكل أحلامهم .. بطولة لله يا محسنين
غدا نواصل في الحديث عن الدور الإجتماعي الذي يمكن ان تقوم به أندية القمة لصالح جماهيرها التي قدمت ولم تستبق شيئا ..!!
قف :
راس دا في طاقية داك ..!!    


*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مجهود مقدر وعظيم
تسلم محمد النادر
*

----------

